# Good place to go to visit in Australia?



## Shelley22 (Sep 12, 2016)

Hey all, need a good place to travel with my family for holiday? Anywhere with nice views!


----------



## dves90 (Sep 25, 2016)

Hi,

What kind of views are you after? If they're coastal then any major coastal city on either the east or west coast will be amazing. Try Sydney, the Gold Coast, or Perhaps Cairns. If you like hilly/mountainous views, go to the Blue Mountains, Mount Kosciuszko, or the Hunter Valley.

You can use this Australia Travel Planner for more ideas on where to stay, what to see, and what to do.


----------



## Mclyn (Sep 30, 2016)

Shelley22 said:


> Hey all, need a good place to travel with my family for holiday? Anywhere with nice views!


Lord Howe Island
Bill Peach Journeys, Great Australian Aircruise
Sydney Harbor Bridge
Collection of Tasmanian Gambler-Turned-Art Collector David Walsh.
Eucalyptus Forests of the Blue Mountains in New South Wales.

these are some place where you'll find great atmosphere.


----------



## Rozerbys (Sep 30, 2016)

I am surprised Goldcoast is not on the list and places I think number 1 place to visit should be Gold Coast followed by Sydney and Melbourne.


----------



## kelijones (Dec 17, 2016)

Sunshine coast is famous for its beach condos, surf spots and rural hinterland in southern Queensland, Australia. The other best place is Gold Coast famous for its long sandy beaches, surfing spots and waterways. I am sure your kids enjoy there a lot.


----------



## jhen (Mar 10, 2017)

kelijones said:


> Sunshine coast is famous for its beach condos, surf spots and rural hinterland in southern Queensland, Australia. The other best place is Gold Coast famous for its long sandy beaches, surfing spots and waterways. I am sure your kids enjoy there a lot.


I will check this out. Do you think I could squeeze these to my 1-month training? I do training from Mondays to Fridays.


----------



## Bon Miane (Mar 11, 2017)

Cairns, stay at Ellis Beach. The caravan park there has cabins right on the beach, they also have a pool, playground, beachfront camping area with lots of families. Safe spot and outside of stinger season the beaches are great for swimming.


----------



## Bon Miane (Mar 11, 2017)

Maleny or Montville for hinterland on the Sunshine Coast. Noosa and south to Coolum beaches are spectacular too. Cotton tree on the Sunshine Coast is in town but nice swimming too.


----------



## pndaccountants (May 14, 2016)

Here is the best Australia places:

Melbourne CBD
Sydney Opera House
Bondi Beach
Great Barrier Reef
Uluru-Kata Tjuta National Park
Fraser Island
Kakadu National Park
Great Ocean Road


----------



## Minimovers (Jun 23, 2017)

I could suggest these places all day. But still it depends on your preferences.

Great Barrier Reef
Gold Coast
Blue Mountains
Royal Botanic Garden
Sydney Harbor Bridge
Puffing Billy Railway.

Cheers


----------



## Michael_toodooloo (Jul 16, 2017)

Hi. What cities do you plan to be in? If Sydney, here are a few of my favourites:

The *Bradley's Head to Chowder Bay Walk* is one of my favourites. The bush track guides you among spectacular harbour views. You can watch the boats glide by from *Bradleys Head Amphitheatre* or explore the *Military Relics*. From there, follow the track into the bush. Lots of wildlife, native trees and a little waterfall along the way. You can stop by the *Athol Hall Cafe*, which is a great place for morning or afternoon tea. The building is more than 150 years old and is surrounded by quiet picnic grounds. Going on you can enjoy *wide views across the Harbour, including South Head, Rose Bay, Shark Island and Bradleys Head*.

*Palm Beach* is about a 60 minute drive from the CBD, so not many tourists get out there, but it is definitely worth a visit. A lot of people know that it's the place where they film the Aussie TV series Home & Away, but (thankfully) there is a lot more to Palm beach. Among the ritzy mansions, you can enjoy b*eautiful beaches, the Barrenjoey Lighthouse and lightkeeper's cottages (amazing views),* easy walking tracks, a really interesting market every 4th Sunday of the month and fantastic restaurants. *The Bible Gardens *is a quiet, contemplative, garden consisting of biblical plants, set among *spectacular views*.

Sydney's iconic Bondi Beach has something for everyone - surf and sand, glitzy bars and cafes, markets, boutique street stalls, scenic running tracks and shopping for a range of budgets. Suitable for those looking to visit one of Sydney's most famous suburbs and enjoy beaches with lots of atmosphere and possibly, crowds. Although busy, it still has a lot of charm and is well worth a visit. North Bondi in particular is the best place to swim and if you go mid-week you'll be able to appreciate Bondi for all it's really worth. *The Bondi Beach to Coogee beach coastal walk is highly recommended*.

The best way to see it all is with a local! *Toodooloo *offers local drivers and guides at very affordable rates to driver visitors around and show them the real authentic local side of Sydney. If you like, look us up online before you come and contact us to get more suggestions.

Have a great trip!


----------



## Minimovers (Jun 23, 2017)

liendaiduong said:


> Thanks for all info, thanks guys


You're welcome mate


----------



## martinfef (Mar 15, 2017)

Do a great ocean road tour! The view is stunning.


----------

